# Plow or Pusher on my tractor?



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I have just bought a Kubota L3240HSTC tractor and I now need a plow or pusher for it. I cannot decide which way to go. I would love a pusher, but I'm not sure that it has enough HP for one. I have the rear tires loaded, and a full ballast box of concrete so some serious weight has been added to the machine. 

I was either thinking of the 7.5 foot Boss skid steer plow, and having a 3 function valve added. Total cost around $3,800. 


Or, getting a 8' Scoop Dogg snow pusher in the compact line for tractors. Total cost around $1,498. 

I see advantages and disadvantages to both, but my main questions is do you think it would be able to handle it? I'm not really worried about it pushing it as much as I am it being able to turn while I'm pushing something. 

Any site it would be on is literally plowed every 2-3 inches. If its a really bad storm we might see 4-5 in a couple drifted areas, but never anymore than that. 

And the sites it will be doing are small-med commercial (15,000 to 25,000 square feet)

Opinions?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Why not try the smaller Horst snow wing for smaller tractors? It is a good unit. Just a suggestion. How much HP is that tractor?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Hmmm I just looked it up. At 32 hp I would really consider a reversable snow plow. Pick your brand; but we have some small Kubota blades and they are really high quality units and very durable. But they are small like 6 ft.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

An 8ft pusher is too big and as far as turning you have to back up and get a straight push with a full pusher on any tractor unless it's articulated.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

DellDoug;820171 said:


> Hmmm I just looked it up. At 32 hp I would really consider a reversable snow plow. Pick your brand; but we have some small Kubota blades and they are really high quality units and very durable. But they are small like 6 ft.


Actually after thinking about it we run 5 ft Kubota blades on our B3030's and they work great (33hp) I can't imagine putting more then a 6 footer on it though. Good luck Doug


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Kind of what I figured, so now I'm back starting to lean towards a plow because then I could windrow it off to the side. I'm very confident that the machine could handle the plow, but I've never operated a machine with a pusher before so I'm not sure what it feels like. I just feel like a 6 foot would be to small. My bucket is only 6 feet..


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I am only speaking about in our case. We use the machines for sidewalks and have them outfitted with small tires and no ballast. Perhaps as you described your machine it would handle more? I don't know I have never tried what you trying to do. Although I am doubtful a pusher will work well on the machine but then again...You will not know until you try! Cheers Doug.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a 6ft meyers on a 2910 (older 3030. loader rears and concrete ballest without any issues ever.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Could you guys show me some pics of your rear ballast. I am going to make something for my L3600 this winter. I dont think that size tractor could handle a pusher either. Definatly not a 8'. Plow might be the better idea, again you could always try. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Merrimacmill

We run I think we'ere up to 11 or 12 Kubota 3430 and some of the newer ones are 3940. We plow municipal sidewalks with them with a 5ft blade with a but of a custom set up to them to make them a big stronger for the rugged use. I don't think your machine could handle a pusher any bigger than 5-6 feet really so probably not very useful. Our machines could not run a plow much wider than 5 ft... not enough weight or power even with wheel weights and sutcase weights. Now that is not in open areas.. that is along sidewalks where there is a snowbank and not much room for the snow to go. In an open parking lot you could probably get away with a 6ft blade no problem and maybe a bit bigger as long as there isnt much snow. Personally I think you are better off moving fast with a small blade then creeping along with a big one..... Watch out for cracked frames too.....


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I just keep thinking about trying it anyhow and seeing what happens. I just keep thinking that I already have a 6 foot bucket on there and in low gear I never have any touble pushing a 4' pile of dirt, and considering that I'd only be doing 2-3 inches at a time, I just can't imagine the extra 1 foot on either side killing it that bad. But then again, I've never used a pusher so we shall see.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

*agree to disagree*

i run a 23 hp massey ferguson (iseki) tractor with a 5 foot box blade/snow push on it as well as 2 60hp case skids steers,and have had no problems with it, i built all my own buckets and snow pushes and so i think you could consider a 7 or 8 foot box blade for your machine, but i wouldn't go any larger, things to consider : how much snow well your snow push hold when pushing, do you have clear and straight runs to where you pile, is it going to matter dropping it into a low gear. keep this in mind too, if you put a smaller push on with longer sides, you can optimize both how far and how much you push from one end of the parking lot to another, better to make it to the end of the parking lot then have to stop in the middle because you powered out. also keep in mind that your 6 foot bucket on your loader isn't pushing nearly the same amount of snow as a push, and the surface area of the snow on the parking lot acts like a drag a lot more then the bottom of a bucket does.hope this helps, and good luck


----------

